# How to get noticed?



## Navari (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on how to stand out from the crowd or just generally be seen. The things I post get a little interaction but seem to mostly get buried. I'm looking for some Tumblr blogs that accept submissions or DeviantArt groups to post in. Or even something here on FurAffinity! 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 10, 2017)

Do trades, collaborations, chat in the forums, or in general just be involved with the community. Its most basic to garner traffic.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 10, 2017)

You and a bunch of others are trying to stand out in the crowd which makes you part of the crowd. The more you post the more you will be noticed. Interacting also helps.


----------



## CrazyDragon (Jul 10, 2017)

This is a pretty good thread here: forums.furaffinity.net: How do I grow my network as a Furry artist?
Someone asked the same thing and it might provide more insight


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2017)

Focus on fanart and niche porn, and make sure it's digital.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 10, 2017)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Focus on fanart and niche porn, and make sure it's digital.


unless porn isn't really your thing.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Jul 10, 2017)

Hmm, to stand out from the crowd, you usually have to do something a bit different than others. Since most artists don't go beyond drawing, maybe you could collab with people of different skills to create something more with your art? :3


----------



## Navari (Jul 11, 2017)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Hmm, to stand out from the crowd, you usually have to do something a bit different than others. Since most artists don't go beyond drawing, maybe you could collab with people of different skills to create something more with your art? :3



I've dabbled in animation before.. This could be a good idea!


----------



## Navari (Jul 11, 2017)

fallout19980 said:


> unless porn isn't really your thing.



I'm on the fence about this. I'm currently drawing a bondage themed piece but it's not exactly explicit. I'd feel kinda weird drawing dicks hahah. xD


----------



## Navari (Jul 11, 2017)

CrazyDragon said:


> This is a pretty good thread here: forums.furaffinity.net: How do I grow my network as a Furry artist?
> Someone asked the same thing and it might provide more insight


 
Thank you, I'll read this asap!


----------



## Navari (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh and I guess if I want people to see my art, I should probably connect it to this post.. Find my FA profile at FurriesInSpace. I have drawings to post but my internet is out at the moment grrr. 

I'll happily check out anyone else's profile too!


----------



## CreatureOfHabit (Jul 12, 2017)

Haha I only recently joined myself, so I feel you. Having little faith in my own art and my ability to interact with other people doesn't help. Nonetheless, I think my strategy is slowly but surely working: I post something on my gallery as often as I can, experiment with new styles and tools, ask questions, accept advice from my betters, and make sure to leave some kind of comment on pieces I like. In my experience, the more you reach out, the more other people will reach back.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Jul 12, 2017)

I suggest getting two books, if you can: Steal Like an Artist and Show Your Work! by Austin Kleon. They are short, easy reads and full of good and useful advice on getting noticed and marketing yourself as an artist in the increasingly competitive world of the internet.

One thing Show Your Work! suggests is showing your process, and not just the finished product. It doesn't matter how boring, unpolished, messy, etc you think your process might be -post wips, write about how you work, answer peoples questions,  it doesn't matter, just post the crap out of yourself. If all people ever see is a completed painting, miraculously appeared out of thin air, even if your name is attached to it via signature, watermark or artist credit, they will be detached from you and possibly also the work you produced. So even if you just write a couple of paragraphs about the process below the finished work, I think you might find that helps you gain some interest you didn't have before. And it separates YOU from everyone else.

Anyway, look into those books. See if your library has them.


----------

